# Covenanters Oak



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 8, 2008)

The Covenanters' Oak tree located on the Dalzell Estate got its name from the the Covenanters who received permission to hold religious services under the shade of its branches. It is said to be 900 years old. According to the article below, experts are being consulted to keep the tree alive. Below also is a 2001 poem written about the tree.

Dalzell Estate, Motherwell

Race is on to save historic Motherwell tree - Bellshill Today (October 17, 2008)

The Covenanters Oak

The big oak stauns abin the wid
On Sunday morn' auld Lauder stid
Preachin' tae the true an' guid
Covenanters yin an' a'.

Auld men stid wi' heids bent furret
In the wids the rabbits skurret
Auld wifes wrung their hauns an' worrit
Covenanters yin an' a'.

Weens wir runnin roon an roon
Jumpin up an sittin' doon
Playin' prayin' singin' a toon
Covenanters yin an' a'.

Young men came wi' swords an' shields
Lookoots staunin' in the fields,
Watchin' oot fur a' their weels
Covenanters yin an' a'.

The test o' oath wis no' fur them
Nor bowin' tae King Charlies name
Not yin o' them wid play their game
Covenanters yin an' a'.

Dragoons were merchin' seekin' oot
Presbyterians an' a' wha' stid aboot
Defyin' the croon an' staunin stoot
Covenanters yin an' a'.

The big oaks branches touch the sky
Streachin' oot tae him up high
Protectin' them that staun say nigh
Covenanters yin an' a'.

By Anne MacGregor year 2001

Copyright protected

You can use this material in its entirety, for non-profit giving reference to the writer.

http://www.geocities.com/scotlandsmahame/thecovenantersoak.html


----------

